# How many kitchen knives do you own?



## soigne_west (Dec 26, 2020)

Just curious. I know some of you own a few and some of you own a TON. Just a little case study.

I’ll go first. 9 here


----------



## juice (Dec 26, 2020)

Four that I regularly use, three that are kinda specialty knives. If they don't fit on my mag strip, that's it, not interested.


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 26, 2020)

I am embarrassed to say but 27 which includes all the old beaters


----------



## cotedupy (Dec 26, 2020)

Maybe 15 or so I'd guess. But half that that we'd use regularly.


----------



## ynot1985 (Dec 26, 2020)

no idea to be honest ... I don't count. I just have them in piles at home.


----------



## Michi (Dec 26, 2020)

I haven't done an exact count. But it's somewhere north of 30, I'd say.


----------



## Gregmega (Dec 26, 2020)

Last I counted I stopped counting at 50 and decided maybe it wasn’t good to know the exact number. Some things are better left unknown.


----------



## KO88 (Dec 26, 2020)

If you mean “KKF standard” knives it s like 20 for now... 
This year was crazy!!!


----------



## childermass (Dec 26, 2020)

I have 10 in regular use and a few others that I use for sharpening practice and then some that are abused in various ways in my workshop so in total it’s around 15 without counting.


----------



## adam92 (Dec 26, 2020)

Use to be have around 12, selling some of them, now around 7? Omg I never count it, this is my first time ever to count


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 26, 2020)

1 million knives in a cabinet!


----------



## Runner_up (Dec 26, 2020)

Just went and counted and am slightly embarrassed to be at 53. I might need to thin the heard a little..


----------



## ian (Dec 26, 2020)

15 total (including crap steak knives, parers and cleaver) but only 8 of them are KKF quality knives, and 3 of those are out on loan at the moment.


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 26, 2020)

Not counting junk steak knives. Somewhere in the 20’s. Shuns were wedding gifts, I can’t get rid of them, but don’t use them. The wife prefers Macs from our wedding. 

Since I am making my own there is a rotation of ground knives knives I am testing out and it’s a safe place for my customers blade (those do not get used by anyone).

i regularly use 5-8.


----------



## inferno (Dec 26, 2020)

i just counted mine. and i think i got all of them. i have 19. and maybe 5-6 of those and not usable right now. they dont have any handles.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Dec 26, 2020)

I would say not counting some of the useless crap I have, around 20. Always wish I could have more. They all get used at work. Just have to know when you can afford it and when you can’t for me personally. These are all tools I use for my career though so I buy when I can.


----------



## Ericfg (Dec 26, 2020)

Somewhere around 40? Maybe about 10 I use regularly and 2 or 3 that I'm gonna use in a display.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 26, 2020)

In my work kit, close to 40. In my home blocks, a few dozen. In my vintage heap, another 40. 

Waiting on the guys I know are at 100+...


----------



## j22582536 (Dec 26, 2020)

I think I’m currently sitting around 60ish


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 26, 2020)

10 in total. They all get used.


----------



## drsmp (Dec 26, 2020)

21! 3 petty, 1 honesuki, 1 bread, 1 slicer the rest Gyuto.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Dec 26, 2020)

46 plus two on the way, been keeping it roughly around 50 for maybe a couple years


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 26, 2020)

stopped counting at 3,756...


----------



## tcmx3 (Dec 26, 2020)

1 less than I want...


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 26, 2020)

tcmx3 said:


> 1 less than I want...


Always


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 26, 2020)

Around 30 active kitchen knives. I have a dozen steak knives to add if we are counting them.


----------



## daveb (Dec 26, 2020)

More than a few. All users.


----------



## LostHighway (Dec 26, 2020)

14 (too many!) good knives plus five in the "too be sold" pile. This not inclusive of a few Wustofs and a Chicago Cutlery knife that get hauled out for the dirty jobs: cutting Parmesan and other notably hard cheeses, chopping nuts, etc. I do have sort of a soft spot for the Wustof bird's beak parer so that isn't abused but I'm not counting it among the "good knives".
I'm committed to at least two new knives in 2021 so there definitely needs to be a harder cull.


----------



## JAKsQandBrew (Dec 26, 2020)

If you don't count the friend/family knife racks I have filled over the years giving away knives so the wife would let me get something new I have 16.

2 parer, 3 petty, 3 slicer/suji, 2 filet, 2 serrated, 4 gyuto

Still need a nakiri, santoku, a cleaver and more


----------



## Lars (Dec 26, 2020)

10 users here.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Dec 26, 2020)

I _used_ to have well over 100. But I'm down to 41 right now depending if you count things like beaters and older knives, and I will stay there. I've spent the time trying figure out what I really like and am pretty close to getting there.


----------



## mcwcdn (Dec 26, 2020)

I keep a spreadsheet of my Japanese knives only. Where I bought them from, the steel and specs and the purchase price. I also rate them on that spreadsheet on a scale of 1-10 for fit and finish as well as how well they suit my cutting style. I don’t have many but it really has made it more efficient when looking for a new knife that will suit my needs. I’m sitting at 

J Knives 15
Other knives around the same (mostly the Victorinox Fibrox for work) 

total around 30.


----------



## Hassanbensober (Dec 26, 2020)

At least 50. 25 of which are interesting and desirable. The rest are old and neglected some good some not good. I’ve been giving away knives to coworkers all month so I’m working towards a clean up.


----------



## RockyBasel (Dec 26, 2020)

thebradleycrew said:


> I _used_ to have well over 100. But I'm down to 41 right now depending if you count things like beaters and older knives, and I will stay there. I've spent the time trying figure out what I really like and am pretty close to getting there.


 Let us know which you really like, I have gone through so many, I am finally understanding what I enjoy the most  but would be great to hear your view as you have gone through 100


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 26, 2020)

9 









Dalmans


----------



## esoo (Dec 26, 2020)

7 with 2 inbound.


----------



## dafox (Dec 26, 2020)

About 40 J knives, probably bought and sold about that many more, have a pretty good idea about what I like, still looking tho


----------



## Gregmega (Dec 26, 2020)

thebradleycrew said:


> I _used_ to have well over 100. But I'm down to 41 right now depending if you count things like beaters and older knives, and I will stay there. I've spent the time trying figure out what I really like and am pretty close to getting there.


Sounds familiar. I’m thinking 30 as a number to get down to and settle on. Maybe this is the year it finally happens.


----------



## Jville (Dec 26, 2020)

20 "high end" knives and probably another 6 knives like mercer pairing, bread knive etc.


----------



## RockyBasel (Dec 26, 2020)

alterwisser said:


> 9
> 
> 
> Excluding Kamon, xerses, etc.
> ...


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Dec 26, 2020)

Having gone through between 100 and 200 knives over the years. Have 15 users at the moment and about 10 collector pieces. Ultimately will get down to about 15 by next year.


----------



## ampersandcetera (Dec 26, 2020)

9 in the rotation here. 4 for work every day and another 5 that stay at home.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Dec 26, 2020)

thebradleycrew said:


> I _used_ to have well over 100. But I'm down to 41 right now depending if you count things like beaters and older knives, and I will stay there. I've spent the time trying figure out what I really like and am pretty close to getting there.



I count myself as one of the lucky ones to get your "scraps" ... would love to know what you have decided are 'keepers' ... will have to get down to see Mr Ian and stop in after the whole C-19 BS ...


----------



## Colorado_cutter (Dec 26, 2020)

8 total. Five users (nice cleaver, cheap cleaver, petty, paring, bread) and three that live in a drawer since they are too cheap to bother selling. Oh, wait- another cleaver at my Mom's for when I visit. So 9.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Dec 26, 2020)

I’m curious to hear from other pros in regards to what you guys consider your collectible knives. What wouldn’t go to work with you. I think out of all mine, the ones that haven’t seen pro kitchens a lot are my Jiro’s. Mainly because I want sayas for them and iron reasons. I try to not bring anything over $500 to work but I usually break that rule anyways. Especially with ShiHan. They all go eventually though. As much as I love collecting, if it’s not going to be something I can actually use at work, I usually don’t pull the trigger.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 26, 2020)

Robert Lavacca said:


> I’m curious to hear from other pros in regards to what you guys consider your collectible knives. What wouldn’t go to work with you. I think out of all mine, the ones that haven’t seen pro kitchens a lot are my Jiro’s. Mainly because I want sayas for them and iron reasons. I try to not bring anything over $500 to work but I usually break that rule anyways. Especially with ShiHan. They all go eventually though. As much as I love collecting, if it’s not going to be something I can actually use at work, I usually don’t pull the trigger.


For me, if I can't take it to work, I don't want it. With the exception being sentimental reasons.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Dec 26, 2020)

12. All users. Ive been carefully upgrading and adding to the collection as needed. I want to eventually wear down all my knives like Morimoto.
Once I hit around 30 ish I suppose I'll need to slow the acquisitions and reconsider the collection.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Dec 26, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> For me, if I can't take it to work, I don't want it. With the exception being sentimental reasons.


I’m glad I’m not the only one haha. I just know that I would lose it if I brought a knife close to 1k into work and some fool did something to it. There are exceptions. ShiHan for example, I feel like my gyuto from JKI is indestructible.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Dec 26, 2020)

Robert Lavacca said:


> I’m curious to hear from other pros in regards to what you guys consider your collectible knives. What wouldn’t go to work with you. I think out of all mine, the ones that haven’t seen pro kitchens a lot are my Jiro’s. Mainly because I want sayas for them and iron reasons. I try to not bring anything over $500 to work but I usually break that rule anyways. Especially with ShiHan. They all go eventually though. As much as I love collecting, if it’s not going to be something I can actually use at work, I usually don’t pull the trigger.



In order for me to justify it financially I need to be able to use it for work. 
I can see myself eventually getting customs and honyaki's that I wouldnt want to bring to work just to avoid the risk of it being misused or walking off.


----------



## daveb (Dec 26, 2020)

Robert Lavacca said:


> I’m curious to hear from other pros in regards to what you guys consider your collectible knives. What wouldn’t go to work with you.



Every knife I own has been to work for a day on the table. I can use one more in a day at work than I can in a month at home. That said, I've been setting aside a few that only come out at home now. Haburn gyuto, Wat pro gyuto, Martell gyuto, and a few others. Criteria are: difficult to replace based on cost or availability, and high maintenance. My Wat Kintaro Ame Suji does make the trip on the regular but may retire with the addition of a new HVB suji.


----------



## jaknil (Dec 26, 2020)

55 KKF knives at present time.
Most are in use, but at few are still in their boxes.


----------



## soigne_west (Dec 26, 2020)

Robert Lavacca said:


> I’m curious to hear from other pros in regards to what you guys consider your collectible knives. What wouldn’t go to work with you. I think out of all mine, the ones that haven’t seen pro kitchens a lot are my Jiro’s. Mainly because I want sayas for them and iron reasons. I try to not bring anything over $500 to work but I usually break that rule anyways. Especially with ShiHan. They all go eventually though. As much as I love collecting, if it’s not going to be something I can actually use at work, I usually don’t pull the trigger.



Pro here and if I can’t bring it to work it’s got to go. I think my peak was about 30 knives of mixed price and I’ve just for the first time since I’ve started cooking cut it down to knives I only really enjoy and use regularly. It’s been an awesome journey that’s for sure. I just know more what I want now.


----------



## Receiver52 (Dec 26, 2020)

Probably around 30 of KKf quality. All are used except 2 Honyakis that I‘m thinking about using some day. This doesn’t count probably another 20 or so Shuns and Henckels from before I saw the light. Have yet to sell a knife but will likely have to eventually if I want to keep feeding the habit.

I have 2 magnetic holders and I keep rotating knives on and off to them.


----------



## Mikeadunne (Dec 26, 2020)

My final answer is going to be 19 - but that doesn't include several neglected shuns/mercers from years past.

I'm not currently working in a professional kitchen but working out of my home kitchen so I get to use my $500ish knives without (most) worries - which is awesome, and therefore totally justifies (in my mind) such expenditures.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 26, 2020)

Robert Lavacca said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one haha. I just know that I would lose it if I brought a knife close to 1k into work and some fool did something to it. There are exceptions. ShiHan for example, I feel like my gyuto from JKI is indestructible.





YumYumSauce said:


> In order for me to justify it financially I need to be able to use it for work.
> I can see myself eventually getting customs and honyaki's that I wouldnt want to bring to work just to avoid the risk of it being misused or walking off.


See, if I worked in a place where I felt I couldn't bring a $1k knife into, I'd probably look for another job. And buy 2-3 $300-400 knives in the meantime


----------



## Bodine (Dec 26, 2020)

3 good ones, 2 so so, and 3 beaters in the kitchen.
I dont collect knives, but there is one more I want.


----------



## Chips (Dec 26, 2020)

Picture in your mind a hoarders home with barely enough space to walk between stacks and boxes, on two floors plus a garage. I found a listing on Craigslist for some nice vintage Sabs and Japanese woodblock prints here in San Francisco a few years ago. The guy was very old and very, very hard of hearing and had been buying mostly knives for the past 45 or more years. He had 5 of these Craftsman Tools style tool boxes overflowing with just chefs knives and even more in boxes. I spent 3 hours carefully combing thru them (most of them junk) to cull out the good ones that some day I'll restore. 

That guy definitely had us beat!


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Dec 26, 2020)

I don’t think I have anything collectible per se - I top out at a Dalman, a Raquin, a couple of Y Tanaka, a Tou, use em all at work. I’m probably going to get a Kato at some point and use that at work too. But (at least right now) I wouldn’t get something I really wouldn’t want to bring to work.


----------



## gcsquared (Dec 26, 2020)

North of 70. I must admit there are knives which I have yet to use, and then there are knives which I probably won’t use again despite them being really good blades because I just jive more with others.

I have probably 20 knives or so that form the core part of my rotation.
- 5x Dalmans (cleaver, gyuto x2, petty, suji)
- 3x Raquins (nakiri x2, gyuto)
- 3x Katos (gyuto, suji, petty)
- 1x Rader (gyuto)
- 1x Mert Tansu (gyuto)
- 1x Comet (gyuto)
- 1x Catcheside (gyuto)
- 1x TF (gyuto)
- 1x Glestain (petty, for wife)
- 1x Blazen (petty, for wife)
- 1x Kippington (hook grind gyuto)
- 1x Laseur Chinese Cleaver


----------



## deanb (Dec 26, 2020)

60+, I try to use them all, not ashamed of any of them and I don’t want to sell any of them. I haven’t bought one for a couple years now and unless I see something very special I’m probably done collecting. Fun hobby though, and as hobbies go, not all that expensive. Think boating or guns.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Dec 26, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> See, if I worked in a place where I felt I couldn't bring a $1k knife into, I'd probably look for another job. And buy 2-3 $300-400 knives in the meantime



Fortunately I havent had that experience either. But Ive heard stories and who knows where I might end up in the short term in this current environment. Sometimes Id rather play it safe than sorry.


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 26, 2020)

I can sincerely thank you all guys. I have 13 (including 2 paring, 1 bread and a filleting knife) and I'll get more, no doubt about it. I don't feel bad at all because buying and using knives to cook (j knives in particular) makes me happy..   but, I have to admit, knowing someone else shares the same experiences, in a small way, make it better.


----------



## Chips (Dec 26, 2020)

Chips said:


> Picture in your mind a hoarders home with barely enough space to walk between stacks and boxes, on two floors plus a garage. I found a listing on Craigslist for some nice vintage Sabs and Japanese woodblock prints here in San Francisco a few years ago. The guy was very old and very, very hard of hearing and had been buying mostly knives for the past 45 or more years. He had 5 of these Craftsman Tools style tool boxes overflowing with just chefs knives and even more in boxes. I spent 3 hours carefully combing thru them (most of them junk) to cull out the good ones that some day I'll restore.
> 
> That guy definitely had us beat!
> View attachment 107693




So, curiosity got the best of me and I just checked, the guy still has the Japanese woodblock prints he also collected for sale, so I'd assume he still has a few thousand of the knives. I just reached out to him and might swing by again (for the woodblock print). I remember each drawer in these tool boxes being literally crammed full, so I could likely have missed something cool. If I go back, I'll look thru again and maybe pick up a few more if I find some decent ones. Nearly all of them were French chef's knives or American of cheaper style. If I find anything decent, I might consider doing a proxy buy, selling them for a tiny markup for my time. 

Way, way buried in the back of his garage was a wooden cabinet with some very old unopened bottles of booze. I told him at the time that I was interested in those!


----------



## ian (Dec 26, 2020)

So, @marc4pt0, how’s it going?


----------



## ModRQC (Dec 27, 2020)

From crap to around 20 serious knives, then down to about 10 now - not counting cheap utilities, not counting about 10 other that were either returned or sold within a month or bought cheap as project/practice knives. 

With retrospect, I'm now thinking exactly 13 would be the lucky number.


----------



## timebard (Dec 27, 2020)

About 25 including beaters/junky knives. I believe I'm at 8 "KKF" knives, which is approaching what feels like a reasonable stable of users. Got a couple that aren't getting much love I need to sell/trade and many more on my list to try.


----------



## Matus (Dec 27, 2020)

Somewhere around 15 with about 10 seeing regular use. Really trying hard not to become a collector. I am mostly settled with the most used knives for now, but sooner or later an itch to try something else will come


----------



## RockyBasel (Dec 27, 2020)

GorillaGrunt said:


> I don’t think I have anything collectible per se - I top out at a Dalman, a Raquin, a couple of Y Tanaka, a Tou, use em all at work. I’m probably going to get a Kato at some point and use that at work too. But (at least right now) I wouldn’t get something I really wouldn’t want to bring to work.



Which Tou do you have and how do you find it?


----------



## tgfencer (Dec 27, 2020)

At one stage or another I've had 86 knives pass through my hands, at least since I began keeping records.
Currently have 37 (not including my cheaper butcher knives).
If you subtract all my random single bevels, acquired when I naively thought I could source good fish for sushi in the mountains, and that now that mostly sit in a drawer and occasionally get polished, it's closer to 25.
If you subtract some duplicates and special blades I have stashed away for my future self, then I'm down to 20 or so.
Of that, 5 are either beaters or wife knives.
I rotate pretty consistently through the remaining 15.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Dec 27, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> Which Tou do you have and how do you find it?



300mm sakimaru sujihiki, I think I got mine from Tosho, they’re also available from Ai & Om and Munemasa


----------



## DrEriksson (Dec 27, 2020)

12 Swedish. 13 immigrants.


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 27, 2020)

17. The 18th is in DHL's hands 
I use them all eather at work or home. 

Except for two of them (usuba and yanagiba). Unfortunately I just don't cook food that these two are made for.. About to cry sorry


----------



## 9fingeredknife (Dec 27, 2020)

10, 3 more coming by the middle of next year though. All but one have seen work inside a professional kitchen, but I still haven't put a handle on my Munetoshi Cleaver...


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 27, 2020)

9fingeredknife said:


> 10, 3 more coming by the middle of next year though. All but one have seen work inside a professional kitchen, but I still haven't put a handle on my Munetoshi Cleaver...


You shouldn't talk about no Munetoshi cleaver. 
Whispering *it's just not safe*


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 27, 2020)

ian said:


> So, @marc4pt0, how’s it going?



dang, calling me out eh?
~60, which includes my old Wusthot Ikons, Victorinox and Henkel classics etc. So about 50 fancy knives, which is about 1 or 2 too many.
All get used in random rotation.


----------



## TM001 (Dec 27, 2020)

Home cook, I currently have 13 knives including a bread knife.
2 Gyuto, 1 petty, 1 bunka
2 Sabatier chef, Sabatier paring, Sabatier stiff boning, bread, Henkel Chef, Victorinox flexible boning, Victorinox parer
I regularly use seven of them; the four J knives, flexible boning, bread knife, and a Sabatier chef for tough work. Three or four will be given away soon.

Forums are great for when wife says I have too many knives.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 27, 2020)

More than I care to count...


----------



## pgugger (Dec 27, 2020)

20 "good" ones, plus a few cheap stainless paring, bread, and steak knives.


----------



## rogue108 (Dec 27, 2020)

Everything is around 27. 20 gyutos if you take out the petty's, paring, and Honesuki. 

It's still too many for me. Some of the entry level J knives will be gifted and unused ones need to be sold. It should get me down to 13 gyutos.


----------



## landshark (Dec 27, 2020)

Some where north of 60, in every day use maybe 8


----------



## Ensis (Dec 27, 2020)

I admire the restraint of some of you here. I have around 25 KKF quality knives, mostly 240 and 210 gyutos, all Japanese. I enjoy the hobby and using them a lot. However, I think if the knives talked about here were not made in such limited quantities and were always available I probably wouldn't have so many. I guess that's part of the fun.


----------



## preizzo (Dec 27, 2020)

DrEriksson said:


> 12 Swedish. 13 immigrants.


, Sounds a bit strange


----------



## preizzo (Dec 27, 2020)

I think around 150  being selling a lot last 1 ,5 years


----------



## JAKsQandBrew (Dec 27, 2020)

MontezumaBoy said:


> I count myself as one of the lucky ones to get your "scraps" ... would love to know what you have decided are 'keepers' ... will have to get down to see Mr Ian and stop in after the whole C-19 BS ...


One of the things I love/hate about using really nice things is how many levels of nice things there are. I consider the stuff @MontezumaBoy lets go on BST to be my dream level knives. But if the stuff you let go are the scraps of someone else's scraps then I'm dreaming too low ;-)


----------



## F-Flash (Dec 27, 2020)

20 in total... 
11 gyutos
2 pairing 
2 petty
2 cleavers
2 sujis
+ Munetoshi slicer

Could go down to 15, 10even if I had to for some reason.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Dec 27, 2020)

Have 35 now. Used all but 2. Regularly use maybe 5-10.


----------



## DrEriksson (Dec 27, 2020)

preizzo said:


> , Sounds a bit strange



What can I say? I don’t discriminate based on nationality. (Actually I do. The Swedes live open in the kitchen, the immigrants are stoved away.


----------



## ExistentialHero (Dec 27, 2020)

Maybe two dozen serious knives, plus a few beaters. I didn't intend to become a collector, but there's so many knives and they're so pretty... but everything I own gets used.


----------



## dafox (Dec 27, 2020)

tgfencer said:


> At one stage or another I've had 86 knives pass through my hands, at least since I began keeping records.
> Currently have 37 (not including my cheaper butcher knives).
> If you subtract all my random single bevels, acquired when I naively thought I could source good fish for sushi in the mountains, and that now that mostly sit in a drawer and occasionally get polished, it's closer to 25.
> If you subtract some duplicates and special blades I have stashed away for my future self, then I'm down to 20 or so.
> ...


In the same land locked boat as you, wish I lived where I could easily buy fresh whole fish for sushi but I've not had any luck sourcing them in northern Colorado. All I can find is salmon and ahi tuna fillets from Whole foods and use a yanagiba for final prep, wish i could break down whole fish with a deba and source other types of fish. The only whole fish I can easily get are from an asoan supermarket but they don't look fresh enough for sushi and I dont trust how they have been handled, I'd only eat them cooked.


----------



## Chips (Dec 28, 2020)

Chips said:


> So, curiosity got the best of me and I just checked, the guy still has the Japanese woodblock prints he also collected for sale, so I'd assume he still has a few thousand of the knives. I just reached out to him and might swing by again (for the woodblock print). I remember each drawer in these tool boxes being literally crammed full, so I could likely have missed something cool. If I go back, I'll look thru again and maybe pick up a few more if I find some decent ones. Nearly all of them were French chef's knives or American of cheaper style. If I find anything decent, I might consider doing a proxy buy, selling them for a tiny markup for my time.
> 
> Way, way buried in the back of his garage was a wooden cabinet with some very old unopened bottles of booze. I told him at the time that I was interested in those!



Should I start a new thread? I feel like a dork quoting myself. But I thought for sake of continuity of the discussion I'd keep it together. 

I just got back from the guys house again. Someone came thru a month ago and bought about "300" knives from him. Nearly all he had left was hundreds upon hundreds of Henkels and mostly stainless steel stuff. When I told him I was mainly interested in Japanese knives, he ran upstairs and came down with 4, 2 really beat-up debas and two thick bevel yanagibas. I bought the better of the two yanagiba, he estimated made maybe in the 1950's. The steel is very nice on it, not too used up either. Also got a Hiroshige woodblock print from him and a few old bottles of champagne, port, etc from the 80's and 90's. Fun morning!


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 28, 2020)

Damn, that's a really nice find! Should be a nice little restoration project.


----------



## Runner_up (Dec 28, 2020)

Neat its got a Dentoukougeishi sticker on it


----------



## damiano (Dec 28, 2020)

Home cook, using all my knives or they will get sold at some point. Now at 14 including beater. This is the max. Might sell 1-2 gyutos down the line.


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 28, 2020)

9 and I'll probably never buy or sell any more

4x 270mm gyuto, 2x 240mm gyuto, 1x 210mm suji, 1 cheapo boning knife and a parer


----------



## Jason183 (Dec 28, 2020)

I have 2 sets of each:
1. Gyuto 
2. Sujihiki 
3. Vegetable knife 
4. Beater knife 

Total 8


----------



## ragz (Dec 28, 2020)

24 in total, 10 of them at work. I really try to keep the collection trimmed below 25 or some knives just end up never get seen our used. I already have about 6 atm that fall into that category.


----------



## RevJoe (Dec 28, 2020)

I won't count the crap in the kitchen. Soon to be 2 Japanese made knifes, ordered a Mazaki today, already have a 240 Yoshikane but I am also currently eyeing some smaller Gyutos and Santokus from Yoshikan and Wakiu.


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 29, 2020)

I've got around 30. Most are in the kitchen. Some more in my closet upstairs that I should sell, even if I have reservations about some. But the nicest ones are in the block in the kitchen, which also includes some beaters. 
And don't even ask me about how many I've previously owned and sold . . .


----------



## JimMaple98 (Dec 29, 2020)

I think I got up to 21 but trading, selling and gifting to my brother (becoming a knife fanatic like his older brother) has taken its toll, currently 15 knives


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 29, 2020)

Way too many for my needs and I'm too embarrassed to nominate a number. 
Things must change! (_says to self for >two years now_)


----------



## juice (Dec 29, 2020)

Marek07 said:


> Things must change! (_says to self for >two years now_)


"Things not changing" is the unbackable favourite here, I can assure you all...


----------



## inferno (Dec 29, 2020)

Marek07 said:


> Way too many for my needs and too embarrassed to nominate a number.
> Things must change! (_says to self for >two years now_)



step 1: admit that you have a problem.
step 2: ignore that it is a problem.
step 3: forget about problems.
step 4: get more knives and be happy.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 29, 2020)

inferno said:


> step 1: admit that you have a problem.
> step 2: ignore that it is a problem.
> step 3: forget about problems.
> step 4: get more knives and be happy.


Just skip to step 4.


----------



## T85 (Dec 29, 2020)

tcmx3 said:


> 1 less than I want...


This!


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 29, 2020)

inferno said:


> step 1: admit that you have a problem.
> step 2: ignore that it is a problem.
> step 3: forget about problems.
> step 4: get more knives and be happy.


I like the way you think! However, most who work in the field of addictive behaviours would probably disagree.


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 29, 2020)

A while back, I watched an episode of Star Trek Voyager "Alice" (S6E5) and came across something that might help explain some of the behaviour we tend to exhibit...

In the episode, Ensign Harry Kim cited the Five Stages of Acquisition***:

infatuation​justification​appropriation​obsession​resale​
Sound familiar? Makes perfect sense to me!  
Sadly, I'm stuck at the 4th stage. I managed to sell two knives a couple of years back but did not like the feeling at all. 

*** -_ The Five Stages of Acquisition are a Ferengi concept. For non-Star Trek folk, the Ferengi are a race of interstellar traders motivated solely by profit._


----------



## RevJoe (Dec 30, 2020)

Marek07 said:


> A while back, I watched an episode of Star Trek Voyager "Alice" (S6E5) and came across something that might help explain some of the behaviour we tend to exhibit...
> 
> In the episode, Ensign Harry Kim cited the Five Stages of Acquisition***:
> 
> ...


I am in-between justification and appropriation teetering on obsession. I think I am safe as long as the knives I am currently buying are initial replacements, but it is hard not to double dip.


----------



## wombat (Dec 30, 2020)

12, all except one of them used regularly. Planning to sell a couple, which probably just means I'll buy more.


----------



## TB_London (Dec 30, 2020)

Both too many, and yet not enough.


----------



## adam92 (Jan 15, 2021)

Chips said:


> Should I start a new thread? I feel like a dork quoting myself. But I thought for sake of continuity of the discussion I'd keep it together.
> 
> I just got back from the guys house again. Someone came thru a month ago and bought about "300" knives from him. Nearly all he had left was hundreds upon hundreds of Henkels and mostly stainless steel stuff. When I told him I was mainly interested in Japanese knives, he ran upstairs and came down with 4, 2 really beat-up debas and two thick bevel yanagibas. I bought the better of the two yanagiba, he estimated made maybe in the 1950's. The steel is very nice on it, not too used up either. Also got a Hiroshige woodblock print from him and a few old bottles of champagne, port, etc from the 80's and 90's. Fun morning!
> 
> ...


This yanagiba is make by tatsuo ikeda


----------



## Nemo (Jan 15, 2021)

Please don't make me coumt them all.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 15, 2021)

Nemo said:


> Please don't make me coumt them all.








Go on then!!



(Ahhh! Ahhh ! Aaaaahhh!)


----------



## JaVa (Jan 15, 2021)

ATM 20 KKF knives and about 10 other basic beaters.
Counted for the first time and that's a few more than I thought.


----------



## vk2109 (Feb 17, 2021)

I have 9 !!
Most used are 
- Miyabi Chef Knife 8"
- Tsukiji Masamoto Usuba 195mm
- Tsukiji Masamato 150mm petty
- Miyabi paring 3.5 
- Zwilling Pro 9" Bread knife 
- Tsukiji Masamoto Deba 180mm

Have also a sujihi, honesuki and another gyuto using less


----------



## Krouton (Feb 17, 2021)

23 at last count, including beaters and projects.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Feb 18, 2021)

I have too many and need to get rid of some... but I won't, ill just keep buying more.


----------



## RDalman (Feb 18, 2021)

17, but beat up and not kkf standards


----------



## LucasFur (Feb 18, 2021)

All 240mm Gyutos
20+1 for wife & maintain 2 for parents / 2 for in-laws. 

Of my collection classification Breakdown. 
5 - Honyaki (3 white / 2 blue) 
7 - Stainless 
7 - wide Bevels 
7 - Damascus 
4 - Morihiro 
6 - Y. Tanaka 
4 - Shiraki hamono 
5 - have CGuarian videos 

Steels in Breakdown collection: 
2 - white 1 - 2 
3 - white 2 - 3 
4 - Blue 1 - 4 
2 - Blue 2 - 2 
2 - A.Super - 2 
2 - Togo - 2 
4 - R2 - 4 
1 of each - Ginsan / Vg10 / ZDP 

Current Beaters: 8 
Mid-future beaters: 6 
Long-future beaters: 4
Collection only / Display: 3


----------



## MowgFace (Feb 18, 2021)

LucasFur said:


> 5 - have CGuarian videos



Are they the knives from the videos themselves?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Feb 18, 2021)

Currently own:
CCK 1303
Kaeru blue 2 honyaki 240
Kato WH 240
Kato WH K-tip 240
Konosuke HD2 yo 240
Konosuke FM blue 2 270
Majime 9 inch k-tip aebl gyuto
Mathias Ekman aebl suji 347mm
Mathias Ekman rwl34 gyuto 240
Mazaki ku 240 Yoshihiro version
Shibata Kotetsu AS Tank
Shibata Kashima R2 240
Shigefusa Kitaeji 210
Shiraki white 2 Mt. Fuji honyaki 270
Sukenari ZDP189 dammy 270
Takamura migaki R2 santoku yo 170
Takamura Hana suji 270
Toyama iron clad 240
TF Denka yo 210
Watanabe SS blue 2 240
Watanabe Ku blue 2 240
Y. Ikeda white 3 honyaki 240
Y. Ikeda white 1 honyaki yanagiba 300
Zanmai Ultimate Aranami 240
ZKramer 52100 10"


WTB:
Konosuke Kaiju blue 2

Sold:
Anryu blue 2 240
Ikkanshi Tadatuna white 2 240
Konosuke FM white 1 240
Konosuke Togatta GS+ 240
Masamoto KS 240
Masamoto KS Deba 180
Masashi SLD 270
Mazaki kasumi 240
Morihei Hisamoto (TF Mab) yo 240
Munetoshi ku 240
Shibata AS 240
Shibata R2 240
Sukenari hap40 suji 270
Wakui migaki 210
Y Tanaka dammy blue 1 240
Yoshikane SKD Amekiri 240
Zkramer dammy 10"


----------



## Lpn562 (Feb 18, 2021)

29 with about half unused. but never enough.


----------



## xxxclx (Feb 18, 2021)

## Gyuto
- Xerxes 230mm
- Takada Blue 1 240mm
- Mazaki Migaki White 2 240mm
- Gengetsu White 2 240mm
- Gesshin Heiji Semi-Stainless 250mm
- Watanabe Blue 2 225mm
- Raquin 145sc 215mm
- Gesshin Heiji Semi-Stainless 220mm
- Gesshin Stainless 210mm
- Mazaki nashiji White 2 180mm
- Shihan 52100 180mm

## Cleaver
- Yanick wrought iron 135Cr3 184mm
- Shibata Tinker Tank 180mm
- Gesshin Ginga stainless 220mm
- CCK 1302 Slicer
- Messermeister stainless 180mm 
- Tesshu heavy cleaver
- Lundbergs mini cleaver 140mm

## Petty
- Heiji carbon 220mm
- Gesshin Heiji Semi-Stainless 150mm
- Watanabe Blue 2 150mm
- Kaeru SLD 150mm
- Ginga White 2 150mm
- Gesshin Kagero 135mm
- Kaeru 90mm

## Misc
- Munetoshi butcher
- Kochi k-tip santoku 180mm
- Tosa whale knife
- Shigefusa Kurouchi Santoku 165mm
- Masamoto KA Blue 2 Santoku 170mm
- Takeda NAS funayuki 180mm

I might have a problem...


----------



## LucasFur (Feb 18, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> Are they the knives from the videos themselves?


No ... But i consider the knife type and year produced as the same knife. 
Eg. I have a 2014 Togo fujiyama ... the CGuarian vid is a Blue 2 fujiyama in 2013 .... same performance in my eyes. 
Takeda / Sukenari ZDP /Kono Ashi honyaki / takamura R2 / ... i have a sakai takayuki Ginsan .. but different blades. The 5 though from the same year plus/minus couple months. 



Hz_zzzzzz said:


> WTB:
> Konosuke Kaiju blue 2


LOL ... i think everybody here has that on their WTB list.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Feb 18, 2021)

LucasFur said:


> LOL ... i think everybody here has that on their WTB list.


Indeed. Haha.


----------



## pete84 (Feb 18, 2021)

30-50 at any given time


----------



## esoo (Feb 18, 2021)

Current:
Konosuke MM 210 B#2
Konosuke MM 240 B#2
Toyamoa 180 Nakiri
ZKramer Carbon 250
Victorinox Stiff Boning
Miyabi Birchwood 90 Paring
Kaeru 270 Sujihiki

Family Beaters:
Tojiro Shirogami Santoku
Tojiro Shirogami Nakiri

Incoming from the KKF Drop: Dalman 210 Honyaki

Sometimes I think I need something Stainless, but then I realize I never cut that much acidic.


----------



## MowgFace (Feb 18, 2021)

LucasFur said:


> No ... But i consider the knife type and year produced as the same knife.


When Those videos came out I must have watched them each like 20 times. I actually have the Kohetsu AS from his video (Since been deleted). One of my travel beaters.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 18, 2021)

None. We have a symbiotic relationship. Never counted the knives that live in my apartment.


----------



## EM-L (Feb 18, 2021)

To many? And How to know which to include upholding the KKF standard?


----------



## vk2109 (Feb 18, 2021)

EM-L said:


> To many? And How to know which to include upholding the KKF standard?


Sorry my ignorance what's the criteria for the KKF standard ?


----------



## daveb (Feb 18, 2021)

Shiny on one end, handle on the other.


----------



## stringer (Feb 18, 2021)

I have culled the herd significantly. But I am an ebay and flea market addict. I probably have 50 less knives than I did two years ago. But 300 more straight razors.


----------



## FishmanDE (Feb 18, 2021)

16 so far. 17 if a BST deal goes through.


----------



## daveb (Feb 18, 2021)

FishmanDE said:


> 16 so far. 17 if a BST deal goes through.



I didn't see your pm. Pls resend.


----------



## EM-L (Feb 19, 2021)

vk2109 said:


> Sorry my ignorance what's the criteria for the KKF standard ?


I don't know! I am new! But it seems that we got a accurate (?) definition above!? And in that case I have probably to many?


----------



## vxd (Feb 19, 2021)

A few..


----------



## RockyBasel (Feb 19, 2021)

I have a bunch


----------



## 9fingeredknife (Feb 19, 2021)

One more today if DHL isn't halted due to this storm...


----------



## preizzo (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Wagnum (Feb 19, 2021)

42... That includes kiwis and unusable project knives


----------



## preizzo (Feb 19, 2021)

preizzo said:


>



This actually we're not all my knives , meanwhile I did sell some and bought others


----------



## Jason183 (Feb 19, 2021)

I have 2 sets of knives for different work environment, usually kept around 8

1st set
Yoshikazu Tanaka white#1 270mm sujihiki
Carter apprentice Funayuki White#1 stainless clad 240mm
And 2 blue #2 beater knives

2nd set
Yoshikazu Tanaka wide bevel 240mm gyuto, white #1 stainless clad
Konosuke HD2 260mm gyuto
Shibata kotetsu K-tip slicer 270mm
Kochi white #2 stainless clad 270mm gyuto

Also have a Gesshin Ginga stainless 270mm coming soon, the last laser I’m going to try


----------



## JayS20 (Feb 20, 2021)

preizzo said:


>



Do you have a library of all the knives you owned, tested with data?


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 20, 2021)

preizzo said:


>



Hahahah, geez Louise!!! That’s impressive. How many? Certainly no dust patina on any of those.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 20, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Hahahah, geez Louise!!! That’s impressive. How many? Certainly no dust patina on any of those.


I don't remember actually,I just know that are many knives


----------



## WiriWiri (Feb 20, 2021)

Over 20 J-knives, plus a few euros/beaters. Roughly split into 1/4 gyutos, 1/4 petties and 1/2 others from my collecting different ’shapes’ phase (debas, honesukis, bunkas, kiwis, sujis etc). 

All used, albeit fair to say that the more specialised knives aren’t used nearly as much and wouldn’t probably be on the first to prioritise list if I ever went back in time and started from scratch again.

Struggling hard to justify adding more tbh, but I’m going to keep plugging desperately


----------



## 63falcon (Feb 20, 2021)

With the two recent purchases I am at 12 and counting.


----------



## TB_London (Feb 20, 2021)

I need to find a decent fishmonger, don’t use my single bevels enough.


----------



## Renzwerkz (Feb 20, 2021)

I have sum laying around, but these are my favorite...


----------



## Homechef (Feb 21, 2021)

Probably 6 regular users...and a drawer full of cheapos that for some reason I can’t get rid of.


----------



## TonyZ (Feb 22, 2021)

just sold 3 of my knives, down to just 4 and my wusthof set that I barely touch but keep for guests.


----------



## PeterL (Feb 26, 2021)

5 J knives + a few westerns and counting. Probably about 9 or 10 all said and done so far.


----------



## chop till u drop (Mar 4, 2021)

Probably around 15 - I keep them in their rolls and randomly pick one to use each week - it's fun to keep comparing one against another


----------



## Twotimehojo (Mar 4, 2021)

8 knives and counting. 4 J knives. I imagine I will coalesce to about 10 with about six being J knives.


----------



## Martyn (Mar 29, 2021)

Great thread - just as I was beginning to wonder if I have an addiction problem... 
43 in total at the moment... 
30 KKF quality J-knives excluding beaters and mass produced ones such as Shun, Miyabi and Zwilling.


----------



## Bigbbaillie (Mar 29, 2021)

12 for me, all but one acquired in the last 8 or 9 months though... oops

I blame KKF


----------



## Bigbbaillie (Mar 29, 2021)

oops


----------



## EM-L (Mar 29, 2021)

Martyn said:


> Great thread - just as I was beginning to wonder if I have an addiction problem...
> 43 in total at the moment...
> 30 KKF quality J-knives excluding beaters and mass produced ones such as Shun, Miyabi and Zwilling.


Of course you have! One, two, MANY! Too many!


----------



## lumo (Mar 29, 2021)

A lot...and I've been eyeballing some more, thanks for the reality check...still gonna get 'em...need to sell, sell, sell!





17 x single bevel slicers
8 x deba
2 x usuba
6 x nakiri
4 x honesuki
3 x santoku
6 x butchery type deals
2 x bread knife
11 x petty
21 x suji
47 x gyuto


----------



## EM-L (Mar 29, 2021)

You're ahead of me! But I am still buying...


----------



## Bigbbaillie (Mar 29, 2021)

lumo said:


> A lot...and I've been eyeballing some more, thanks for the reality check...still gonna get 'em...need to sell, sell, sell!
> View attachment 120529
> 
> 17 x single bevel slicers
> ...


Legimately curious as to how you store all of these.


----------



## lumo (Mar 29, 2021)

Darkhardt Edge Slim XL & Asphyx LG for the keepers and work rotation....knife boxes in a suitcase for the ones I'll probably sell.
Mixed long single bevels, Sakai, Toyama, Sanjo, Shig and the mixed work wrap...still need a couple of wraps for my Western keepers.


----------



## ian (Mar 29, 2021)

lumo said:


> A lot...and I've been eyeballing some more, thanks for the reality check...still gonna get 'em...need to sell, sell, sell!
> View attachment 120529
> 
> 17 x single bevel slicers
> ...



Who has more knives, you or JKI?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 29, 2021)

Haven't counted them all, but probably over $100k.


----------



## Nagakin (Mar 29, 2021)

After my next BST batch I'll be down to 7 from about 40. I'm going to start working at some end game pieces and hopefully end around a baker's dozen.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 29, 2021)

ian said:


> Who has more knives, you or JKI?


In stock or just listed on the site?


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 29, 2021)

ian said:


> Who has more knives, you or JKI?


Reminds me of a thread on stones where I proudly stated that I used up a whole Gesshin 400 and Sigma 240 and later on Jon shared that that year he’d gone through 6 220s, 4 320s, handful of 400s...


----------



## Bigbbaillie (Mar 29, 2021)

lumo said:


> Darkhardt Edge Slim XL & Asphyx LG for the keepers and work rotation....knife boxes in a suitcase for the ones I'll probably sell.
> Mixed long single bevels, Sakai, Toyama, Sanjo, Shig and the mixed work wrap...still need a couple of wraps for my Western keepers.
> 
> View attachment 120530


That feeling when the knife bags for your collection are worth more than most cooks whole kits. 
Mostly just jealous though.


----------



## esoo (Mar 29, 2021)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Haven't counted them all, but probably over $100k.


Yeah, but you true Kramer’s so that skews your numbers a bit...


----------



## Nagakin (Mar 29, 2021)

esoo said:


> Yeah, but you true Kramer’s so that skews your numbers a bit...


challenge him I believe in you



Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 29, 2021)

esoo said:


> Yeah, but you true Kramer’s so that skews your numbers a bit...


Sure, no doubt. I also have dozens of other Mastersmith knives, dozens of Shigefusas, honyakis, etc.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 29, 2021)

Nagakin said:


> challenge him I believe in you
> 
> 
> 
> Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives



i can’t even imagine what it must feel like to use a knife that cuts 30 times as well as a Kagekiyo

its gotta be made of like 40% carbon at hrc 106


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 29, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> i can’t even imagine what it must feel like to use a knife that cuts 30 times as well as a Kagekiyo
> 
> its gotta be made of like 40% carbon at hrc 106


FWIW, I paid significantly less as I bought new from Bob.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 30, 2021)

That is pretty awesome, I’m not bagging on you or Kramer, just riffing on how silly things can get with this stuff sometimes. Do you cut with it? Is it awesome? I absolutely would if I could afford it and I’m curious


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 30, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> That is pretty awesome, I’m not bagging on you or Kramer, just riffing on how silly things can get with this stuff sometimes. Do you cut with it? Is it awesome? I absolutely would if I could afford it and I’m curious


Not the damascus one, but I used the straight steel all the time before I sold it in 2016. Loved that knife, I used it all the time for 4 years.


----------



## kingdingelling (Mar 31, 2021)

16 and 3 for selling...


----------



## Moooza (Oct 14, 2021)

Why does it always feel like "only a couple more"...?


----------



## MowgFace (Oct 14, 2021)

58 Total

14 are technically my Lady's

6 Gyuto
1 Santoku
4 Petty
2 Parers
1 Bread

For me

30 Gyuto
4 Petty
5 Parer
1 Bread
2 Yanagiba
1 Deba
1 Butcher


----------



## PtownPhil (Oct 14, 2021)

30-35. I rotate 10 at a time.


----------



## bsfsu (Oct 15, 2021)

Knives I own (I have just opened a knife shop) 200+

My personal knives (ex-chef) 30+

Plus I have 15-20 practice /play knives with no handles that are generally rusting in my garage....


----------



## mauichef (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm a bit embarrassed to say....107!


----------



## Se1ryu (Jul 2, 2022)

1. Yanagi 300
2. Sakimaru 240
3. Gyuto 240
4. Gyuto 210
5 Santoku 180
6 Bunka 165
7. Petty/ small suji 150
8 petty 135
9. More Yanagi 300
10. Deba 180
11. Pairing 90
12 suji 270
13. Beater knife 200
14. Carving knife 210

I didn't count my wife's knives


----------



## blokey (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm not a collector type so I try to keep my main knives under 10, currently 5 gyuto, 1 in order, 1 cleaver and 1 in order, 1 bunka and 1 nakiri.


----------



## Se1ryu (Jul 2, 2022)

mauichef said:


> I'm a bit embarrassed to say....107!


107 knives? Good God. What are you going to do with all of those knives brother?? You can start a war with knives that much 

Do you make your own knives or sell them?


----------



## mauichef (Jul 2, 2022)

Se1ryu said:


> 107 knives? Good God. What are you going to do with all of those knives brother?? You can start a war with knives that much
> 
> Do you make your own knives or sell them?


I just write about them and collect. I am about to start selling off many of them. If I'd gotten into the hobby sooner I really would have loved to try making them. I am a pretty good welder and metal fabricator so it would have been cool to hammer on some hot steel! Bit old for it now unfortunately.


----------



## Jville (Jul 2, 2022)

mauichef said:


> I just write about them and collect. I am about to start selling off many of them. If I'd gotten into the hobby sooner I really would have loved to try making them. I am a pretty good welder and metal fabricator so it would have been cool to hammer on some hot steel! Bit old for it now unfortunately.


You can sell me back my Fujiyama Ginsan .


----------



## mauichef (Jul 2, 2022)

Jville said:


> You can sell me back my Fujiyama Ginsan .


I could..but, I wont, at least not right now ;-) I love that knife mate. In fact I am just keeping my Konos and a few other special items. Sorry pal


----------



## Greasylake (Jul 3, 2022)

Never taken full inventory before but here we go:

2 nakiri
1 gyuto + 1 beater
1 katsuo-bocho
1 nata
1 usuba
1 bone cleaver
1 double bevel deba
1 funayuki
2 takobiki (both poor condition)
4 yanagiba
11 deba 

Might have to sell a few soon haha


----------



## mauichef (Jul 3, 2022)

11 deba! and so many other singles. A man after my own heart. Are you a sushi chef? Nice


----------



## adam92 (Jul 3, 2022)

Buy & sold some of my knives .

1. 8 yanagiba
2. 1 single bevel deba
3. 1 double bevel deba
4. 5 gyuto
5. 2 petty
6. 2 sujihiki
7. 1 nakiri
8. 2 usuba/ 1 is kanto style


----------



## e30Birdy (Jul 3, 2022)

I told my GF how many knives some have and her question was "how do they store that many?"

I just started last year and have 7 with the 8th on the way at some point. Ordered it a while ago.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 3, 2022)

Maybe 30-40.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Jul 3, 2022)

27 noteworthy + beaters + Victorinox butchers and small paring


----------



## EM-L (Jul 3, 2022)

mauichef said:


> I'm a bit embarrassed to say....107!


You are not alone... I have a few more.


----------



## Greasylake (Jul 3, 2022)

mauichef said:


> Are you a sushi chef? Nice


Nope not a sushi chef, just an avid fisherman and general enjoyed of single bevels


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 3, 2022)

blokey said:


> I'm not a collector type so I try to keep my main knives under 10, currently 5 gyuto, 1 in order, 1 cleaver and 1 in order, 1 bunka and 1 nakiri.


Just curious on your definition of ‘collector’—it’s a term used a lot. Honest question. Do you base it on number of knives; objective; price point. I identify myself as a collector, owning more that a couple of knives beyond my kitchen requirements; knife price point doesn’t matter.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Jul 3, 2022)

I’m up to 45 now. 

10 Japanese
20 Vintage
15 cheap stainless “house knives”


----------



## Delat (Jul 3, 2022)

e30Birdy said:


> I told my GF how many knives some have and her question was "how do they store that many?"
> 
> I just started last year and have 7 with the 8th on the way at some point. Ordered it a while ago.



For me, if I can’t see them out on display, then I’m not going to buy more to stick in a drawer. These days I’m buying knives for their looks as objects of art as much as their performance.

So mine are all out on the counter on racks. Here’s all I have right now, with 3 customs coming later in the year. I’ll be selling a couple of these to make room, but I also have a 3rd empty rack ready too.


----------



## chefwp (Jul 3, 2022)

I have 37 knives in my kitchen, which includes what I consider to be 17 quality knives, the rest are plastic handled parers, old beaters, and such. This doesn't include a box full o' Mercers that is stored with our camping gear.

The 17 prime:
Shiki Black Dragon - Gyuto 210mm 
Takada - Nakiri 180 mm
"Forge to Table - bread 10"
Mazaki - Petty 90 mm
Sukenari (佑成) petty/suji 210mm
Ashi Hamono - Sujihiki 270mm 
Goko - Honesuki 150mm
Yaxell YO-U - Petty 120mm
Hitohira - Bunka 180mm
Fujiwara Teruyasu Denka 210mm
Kagekiyo Gyuto 240mm
Akifusa 135mm petty
Akifusa 80mm petty
Yoshikane 210mm Gyuto 
CCK 227mm cleaver 1103
Tetsujin Tanryusen Gyuto 240mm
Tetsujin Tanryusen Gyuto 210mm


----------



## esoo (Jul 3, 2022)

esoo said:


> 7 with 2 inbound.



So I went back to see what I'd originally posted to this thread. Interesting how things have remained somewhat constant as I'm now at 8 with 2 customs on order.


----------



## Jason183 (Jul 3, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Just curious on your definition of ‘collector’—it’s a term used a lot. Honest question. Do you base it on number of knives; objective; price point. I identify myself as a collector, owning more that a couple of knives beyond my kitchen requirements; knife price point doesn’t matter.


I would say base it on number of same brand unused unicorn knives, liked the Hattori KD - Full Set for example in the B/S/T.


----------



## NotAddictedYet (Jul 3, 2022)

esoo said:


> So I went back to see what I'd originally posted to this thread. Interesting how things have remained somewhat constant as I'm now at 8 with 2 customs on order.


To be honest to me it's amazing people are able to stay consistent and keep their collection to close to single digit or low double digit of knives over time. I've only been in the hobby about 2 years and already close to 20 knives in my collection and vast majority are 240mm gyutos...

Edit: Maybe it's time to thin the herd but I have a terrible time deciding which ones needs to go. I really do love all of them.


----------



## capt4inslow (Jul 3, 2022)

not counting the multipack paring knives, bread knife, and the two vintage sabatiers i haven't figured out what to do with, looks like my running total is 24. 

some of them are "duplicates" and live in a travel roll for when we go on trips where cooking is expected. 

or that's what i tell myself to justify duplicate styles and sizes anyway.


----------



## esoo (Jul 3, 2022)

NotAddictedYet said:


> To be honest to me it's amazing people are able to stay consistent and keep their collection to close to single digit or low double digit of knives over time. I've only been in the hobby about 2 years and already close to 20 knives in my collection and vast majority are 240mm gyutos...
> 
> Edit: Maybe it's time to thin the herd but I have a terrible time deciding which ones needs to go. I really do love all of them.



I have a pretty strict in/out policy. Knives are only bought with an expectation that something has to go (either the new knife beats the one on my rack and stays or it gets sold)

If you take a look at my thread in the knife gallery area you can see I'm pretty strict about that.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 3, 2022)

Jason183 said:


> I would say base it on number of same brand unused unicorn knives, liked the Hattori KD - Full Set for example in the B/S/T.


That’s an interesting definition. I’ve know ‘collectors’ that focused on just Global and Shun. IMHO, they’re different stratas of collectors—price points is irrelevant.


----------



## chefwp (Jul 3, 2022)

On what makes a collector, does intent matter? I didn't set out to become a collector, but I'd have to admit that over time I've accumulated a collection of knives. The number seems excessive to many (hello, wife) and I certainly have redundancy in that I don't need the amount of gyutos I have or all the paring/petty. Believe it or not in a given month I use probably almost all of them at some point, even the crappy parers and old beaters.
I do have some old knives I'd like to sell, but they aren't expensive enough to justify shipping in my mind. I have unloaded a few in local BST boards.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 3, 2022)

chefwp said:


> On what makes a collector, does intent matter? I didn't set out to become a collector, but I'd have to admit that over time I've accumulated a collection of knives. The number seems excessive to many (hello, wife) and I certainly have redundancy in that I don't need the amount of gyutos I have or all the paring/petty. Believe it or not in a given month I use probably almost all of them at some point, even the crappy parers and old beaters.
> I do have some old knives I'd like to sell, but they aren't expensive enough to justify shipping in my mind. I have unloaded a few in local BST boards.


I think intent can matter. Someone can just have one gyuto (kato), a petty (shig) and suji (smide) and identify themself as a collector—they’re different gateways to collecting.
My personal intent/objective collect kitchen knives started with my first J-knife—a hobby perhaps influenced by my work, which iis selling to collectors.


----------



## e30Birdy (Jul 3, 2022)

Delat said:


> For me, if I can’t see them out on display, then I’m not going to buy more to stick in a drawer. These days I’m buying knives for their looks as objects of art as much as their performance.
> 
> So mine are all out on the counter on racks. Here’s all I have right now, with 3 customs coming later in the year. I’ll be selling a couple of these to make room, but I also have a 3rd empty rack ready too.
> View attachment 186927


I agree with you and well i have plenty of room for magnetic strips above my espresso setup but may need a ladder then at some point. If not my office has a lot of room on the wall and needs decorations anyway.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 3, 2022)

Calling myself a kitchen knife 'collector' is so much more pleasant than kitchen knife 'hoarder.'


----------



## wabi (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm glad I am not alone here....


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Jul 3, 2022)

I have 29 "forum worthy" and maybe the same amount of mixed wusthof, Vic, henckels and similar stuff.


----------



## deanb (Jul 3, 2022)

I have about 70. I’ve been “collecting” for about 30 years.


----------



## Borealhiker (Jul 3, 2022)

I have just 22 J knives. Plus a Shun premier. And then a bunch of random Henckels inherited from my mom. Some no names and …lol…Cuisinarts and such…for general use by the savages that frequent my kitchen .


----------



## WellLikedTurtle (Jul 4, 2022)

8 Japanese knives
1 Project knife
2 beaters

I've been fairly slow at collecting since my buying spree in early-mid 2021. Sold off 3 before starting this year.

Started 2020 with 2 Jknives
Started 2021 with 3 Jknives
Started 2022 with 6 JKnives


----------



## preizzo (Jul 4, 2022)

At some point I used to own 240 + knives .
Nowadays have only 65


----------



## Miguelito's Blade (Jul 5, 2022)

Four Japanese knives: nakiri, gyuto, sujihiki, and petty, and about 12 or 15 beater and practice knives. I've only been at this for about six months.


----------



## Xunzi (Jul 10, 2022)

Crazy how many knives people have. I have four in regular use with a fifth incoming. Have three additional ones that I’m not using.. 

A bit worried I’ll end up with 50+ knives…


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jul 10, 2022)

Xunzi said:


> Crazy how many knives people have. I have four in regular use with a fifth incoming. Have three additional ones that I’m not using..
> 
> A bit worried I’ll end up with 50+ knives…



Oh don't worry. You don't have to end up with all those knives at all.

The trick is to sell them off on BST!


----------



## Michael J.R. (Jul 11, 2022)

Xunzi said:


> Crazy how many knives people have. I have four in regular use with a fifth incoming. Have three additional ones that I’m not using..
> 
> A bit worried I’ll end up with 50+ knives…


Don't worry, be happy 







And stop counting


----------



## Xunzi (Jul 11, 2022)

Michael J.R. said:


> Don't worry, be happy
> 
> View attachment 187959
> 
> ...



That’s awesome. In a dark side of the force kind of a way ;-)


----------



## cdhumiston (Jul 11, 2022)

We have about 35. I made 20 of them and the rest are Henkels. The Henkels are in a drawer, I think. My wife quit using them when I started making knives that were better. I think she's going to eBay the Henkels...


----------



## bahamaroot (Jul 11, 2022)

I started telling my wife "only one more" at 5 or 6. I'm around that ~50ish mark now.


----------



## deanb (Jul 11, 2022)

Those of us that collect knives as a hobby can take comfort in the knowledge that, as hobbies go, it’s not that expensive. Take boating for example..


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 12, 2022)

I have twelvety.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 12, 2022)

mauichef said:


> I'm a bit embarrassed to say....107!


107 is nothing to be embarrassed about -- we all had to start somewhere. Give it some time and you will eventually build a good-sized arsenal. You should have most of the basics covered now, and be in a good position to start adding redundancy. Maybe even start checking out custom makers. A year from now you will look back at your post and laugh.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Jul 12, 2022)

deanb said:


> Those of us that collect knives as a hobby can take comfort in the knowledge that, as hobbies go, it’s not that expensive. Take boating for example..



Actually... um.... well.... I do both.... 

Knife collecting has it's sporadic expenses; in boating, it's pretty much a consistent (and greater) financial drain.


----------



## Bico Doce (Jul 12, 2022)

Im curious, how many of members keep detailed information about their knife collection that they be willing to share?

I started using a spreadsheet primarily because I would forget details about the knife (such as wood type for the handle). After reading this thread I took a look at the numbers and I was surprised at what I found (excluding beaters which I don’t track).

Current collection:
Total #: 16
Avg cost: $899
Max: $1535
Min: $540
Total cost: $14.3k

Sold:
Total #: 36
Avg cost: $567
Max: $1700
Min: $115
Total cost: $20.4k 

Recently I’ve made a move to reduce the overall number of knives and focus on landing/keeping what I consider the “best” of my collection or personal favorites. Not to knock overall quantity but I didn’t find joy in having knives I knew I wouldn’t reach for so I made that change. Also I don’t mean to imply you need to spend a lot of money to find a knife you love, tbh I wasn’t really aware how much I spent until looking at the numbers for this post.


----------



## ThirdJewel (Jul 12, 2022)

1 western chefs
2 gyutos
1 petty
1 paring
2 nakiris
1 santoku
1 cai dao
9 total but only 2-3 see regular use


----------



## NotAddictedYet (Jul 12, 2022)

Bico Doce said:


> Im curious, how many of members keep detailed information about their knife collection that they be willing to share?
> 
> I started using a spreadsheet primarily because I would forget details about the knife (such as wood type for the handle).



I have a spreadsheet for a similar purpose. Have not tried to sum up the cost though. That will be a task..for another day. You are a braver man than I am.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Jul 12, 2022)

Bico Doce said:


> Im curious, how many of members keep detailed information about their knife collection that they be willing to share?
> 
> I started using a spreadsheet primarily because I would forget details about the knife (such as wood type for the handle). After reading this thread I took a look at the numbers and I was surprised at what I found (excluding beaters which I don’t track).
> 
> ...



I don't have a spreadsheet, but I do keep a list of knives I own on my iPhone using the Notes app. I record info on where I got it, how much I paid, who made it, type of steel, etc. If I bought it from a commerical vendor, I also copy and paste whatever description they posted on their web site. Makes for a nice record in case I decide to sell any of them.


----------



## Jason183 (Jul 12, 2022)

2 years ago I had 8, 2 years later still have around 8. Only bought for what I need at work, half in use, half for back up/replacement for the rest of lifetime.


----------



## chefwp (Jul 12, 2022)

Bico Doce said:


> Im curious, how many of members keep detailed information about their knife collection that they be willing to share?


I keep a spreadsheet tracking my acquisitions starting with a purchase just about 2 years ago, which is when this turned into more of a hobby than purely utilitarian. Hobby though it may have become, I'm not too keen in keeping any I don't actually use. 


currentsold (not including shipping cost in all but 2 local deals which were local)*tot $5207
max $656
min $81
avg $306
count 17tot $1498
max $424
min $91
avg $214
count 7
*The numbers in the sold column also doesn't include profit/loss on what I originally paid for them. To my amazement, if it weren't for the cost of shipping it would probably total less than 200 lost, but shipping adds to that of course, they've held their value really well!



Bico Doce said:


> but I didn’t find joy in having knives I knew I wouldn’t reach for so I made that change


I think we have similar philosophies, at least with knives over a certain value. I've not bothered too much with some of the old junk I've had forever, although I have moved a few in local BSTs where shipping is not a cost burden. Otherwise the old stuff is just relegated to drawers, cabinets, or camping supplies, but if I'm not using a high-end expensive knife, it's gotta go so I have some cash to get something I'll use.


----------



## drrayeye (Jul 12, 2022)

I have 20 that are grabbable on a moments notice--or on a whim--and a few others I keep near my computer. Constantly reorganizing and repurposing.


----------



## Bico Doce (Jul 12, 2022)

chefwp said:


> To my amazement, if it weren't for the cost of shipping it would probably total less than 200 lost, but shipping adds to that of course, they've held their value really well!


Thanks for opening the books and sharing the #’s. I’ve lost about 8% ($1750) of what I initially spent on the knives I’ve sold when taking into account all fees/shipping. You’ve done a helluva lot better than me on BST.

As I’ve tried to curate the collection a bit more Im hoping if I had/wanted to sell I could without taking a loss. Tbh, now that BST has slowed down drastically I try to avoid anything I don’t think I could easily sell without taking a bath on it


----------



## chefwp (Jul 12, 2022)

Bico Doce said:


> Thanks for opening the books and sharing the #’s. I’ve lost about 8% ($1750) of what I initially spent on the knives I’ve sold when taking into account all fees/shipping. You’ve done a helluva lot better than me on BST.
> 
> As I’ve tried to curate the collection a bit more Im hoping if I had/wanted to sell I could without taking a loss. Tbh, now that BST has slowed down drastically I try to avoid anything I don’t think I could easily sell without taking a bath on it


You're knives are a lot more valuable than mine, so shipping is at least a much smaller % of the price for you, so at least there is that. I jump for joy when I'm able to sell without dealing with UPS or the USPS. Another thing, that was pure luck and not market savvy, was just market conditions. I saw knives I bought 1 and 2 years ago were selling new for a lot more than when I bought them, commanding a much higher resale price. 
I'm pretty happy with what I have right now, I use pretty much all of mine, even some of the old beaters. I have yet to bite on any custom makers' stuff. So until Takada blues come back into stock, things may stay static in my herd for a bit </famous last words>.


----------



## cooktocut (Jul 23, 2022)

Finally got the whole gang together!! Was going to do another pic with sayas but didn’t have it in me


----------



## Bico Doce (Jul 23, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> Finally got the whole gang together!! Was going to do another pic with sayas but didn’t have it in me  View attachment 189847


Close to 50 and all bangers! That is truly impressive


----------



## cooktocut (Jul 23, 2022)

Bico Doce said:


> Close
> Close to 50 and all bangers! That is truly impressive


Thanks!!

I realized that some of them are hard to figure out, so here goes left to right starting from the top

Kamon x4, raquin x4, yanick x3, Burke x4, oatley x2, catcheside x2, xerxes x2

Nguyen, DT, kipp, Billipp, straub, majime, isasmedjan, Franco, dalman, lisch, Schroeder, tighe, kato, tetsujin, jiro, tf, Takayuki, yoshimi kato, yushoku, kurosaki, takeda

Cleavers - oatley x2, Kamon, isasmedjan, halcyon, and takeda


----------



## tostadas (Jul 23, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> Finally got the whole gang together!! Was going to do another pic with sayas but didn’t have it in me  View attachment 189847


I like that bottom row!


----------



## inferno (Jul 23, 2022)

if you have more knives than you can remember you might have too many.
i you find a knife you didn't know you had or forgot that you had, then you have too many i guess.


----------



## cooktocut (Jul 23, 2022)

tostadas said:


> I like that bottom row!


Thanks! I have a few more special rectangles coming, which should pretty much fill out the collection completely.


----------



## Bico Doce (Jul 23, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I realized that some of them are hard to figure out, so here goes left to right starting from the top
> 
> ...


Alright, crunch time: pick your favorite child. 

If you could only keep 1 knife which would it be?


----------



## cooktocut (Jul 23, 2022)

Bico Doce said:


> Alright, crunch time: pick your favorite child.
> 
> If you could only keep 1 knife which would it be?


Lol you know the answer already 

Not just because of the value tho, but because I seriously do think it’s the coolest knife in the bunch.


----------



## MowgFace (Jul 24, 2022)

I am at 4.75 knives per year since 2010. 

Seems more palateable to make it an equation.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 24, 2022)

The number of knives is irrelevant. I am ALWAYS and at any time about to add (at least) 1 more!


----------



## sansho (Jul 24, 2022)

no more knives fit on my magnetic knife strip. when i get a new one, i'll have to let one go.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 24, 2022)

sansho said:


> no more knives fit on my magnetic knife strip. when i get a new one, i'll have to let one go.


You’re a beginner!!! You could buy another magnetic strip. Or better 2 to save on the shipping cost!


----------



## EricEricEric (Jul 24, 2022)

Can you make it a poll for the stats and then make it a sticky


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jul 24, 2022)

daddy yo yo said:


> You’re a beginner!!! You could buy another magnetic strip. Or better 2 to save on the shipping cost!



Wise advice! … arrived this week. 







When installed will bring me up to 66 knives from my collection that I can display, enjoy and easily use.

As in …






My idea of wall art.


----------



## Emieloss (Jul 24, 2022)

What I actually use:
10 quality Japanese knives
2 cheaper beaters
1 cheaper serrated
2 cheaper paring knives.

So 15 in total.


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 25, 2022)

Moving back to the UK, so thought I’d get ‘em out for a group picture. Really I should’ve done this ladscape rather than portrait cos parallax makes them look a bit weird, but hey ho. 30ish in total I guess.

Far fewer than the number of rocks I’m having to ship back at any rate...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 25, 2022)

cotedupy said:


> Moving back to the UK


Temporary or permanent?


----------



## agp (Jul 25, 2022)

Own about 15, but use only one - Togashi white ktip gyuto; my wife uses another two.


----------



## mozg31337 (Jul 25, 2022)

There is a knives division in our household. There are knives which can be used by everyone in the family. We've got 7 of those, including a few Shuns and a bread knife. There are also knives which can only be used by me. No one is allowed to touch/move them. There are nine of these include a Toyama Nakiri 180, 3 x Watanabes, including custom honyaki, two Shigs and a few yanagibas. Most knives are regulars, but some are only occasionally used, like yanagibas.


----------



## SWF (Jul 25, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> Finally got the whole gang together!! Was going to do another pic with sayas but didn’t have it in me  View attachment 189847



That Jiro absolutely doesn't fit in you collect. You should sell it ... to me ...


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Jul 25, 2022)

(A couple...no...a few.......no.........a bunch...mmm....too many...no! No! Don't even think about that one).....enough to have a really good excuse for never having to host a family dinner, for lack of table space.


----------



## TJ Watson (Jul 25, 2022)

Michael J.R. said:


> Don't worry, be happy
> 
> View attachment 187959
> 
> ...


I recognize this... 

It's a Knife Organ 

Best to be far away when he pulls out all the stops......


----------



## Luftmensch (Jul 25, 2022)

Delat said:


> For me, if I can’t see them out on display, then I’m not going to buy more to stick in a drawer. These days I’m buying knives for their looks as objects of art as much as their performance.
> 
> So mine are all out on the counter on racks. Here’s all I have right now, with 3 customs coming later in the year. I’ll be selling a couple of these to make room, but I also have a 3rd empty rack ready too.
> View attachment 186927



Aha! Loop closure... ... I dont know if you explained this already? That package has quite a story!



Delat said:


> Ordered from a Ukrainian artist in December, finished and dropped off for shipping Feb 23. Russian invasion on Feb 24, Ukrainian airspace closed and contested since. Delivered in June.
> 
> I don’t know Nova Poshta Global shipping, but damn if they didn’t keep it safe for 4 months, moved it from the airport to a warehouse, kept track of it, remembered months later that it was stashed, and finally got it out of a war zone to my door unscathed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greenbriel (Jul 26, 2022)

Gregmega said:


> Last I counted I stopped counting at 50 and decided maybe it wasn’t good to know the exact number. Some things are better left unknown.


I agree. I made the mistake of making a spreadsheet to tally up the cost of all my knives and sharpening gear. I'm still reeling.


----------



## cooktocut (Jul 26, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> I agree. I made the mistake of making a spreadsheet to tally up the cost of all my knives and sharpening gear. I'm still reeling.


Lol yeah, that was a big fat “nope” from me when I saw @Bico Doce doing it


----------



## Greenbriel (Jul 26, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> Lol yeah, that was a big fat “nope” from me when I saw @Bico Doce doing it



Too funny. Wish I'd seen that post! Still it makes it easy to answer the question (I was smart enough to never look at how many rows I had until just now )

46 good 'uns and 5 Wusthof Classics that still find occasional use. Oh and a handful of beaters and cheap filleting knives etc.

I'd like to sell at least half but I'm clingy and lazy.


----------



## esoo (Jul 26, 2022)

I figured it would be too hard to go back and collect all the details, so I just did a spreadsheet starting the beginning of this year. Been good as I've sold more than I've bought (surprisingly). There is two that should be done before the end of the year.


----------



## Greenbriel (Jul 26, 2022)

Bico Doce said:


> Alright, crunch time: pick your favorite child.
> 
> If you could only keep 1 knife which would it be?


Fredrick Spåre 210 honyaki. There's just something about it I keep coming back to. It always has pole position on the knife boards.


----------



## Bico Doce (Jul 26, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> Fredrick Spåre 210 honyaki. There's just something about it I keep coming back to. It always has pole position on the knife boards.


Im not even sure if I can answer my own question. I typically use my most recent purchase the most until something else comes thru. So right now Im all about my Halcyon 230 WH.

But gun to my head, Im going to say CutCo Chef knife because it has that lifetime warranty


----------



## chefwp (Jul 26, 2022)

Bico Doce said:


> Alright, crunch time: pick your favorite child.
> 
> If you could only keep 1 knife which would it be?


Not an easy decision, kagekiyo 240 probably.


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 27, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> Lol yeah, that was a big fat “nope” from me when I saw @Bico Doce doing it


It's a real "call of the void" moment isn't it?


----------



## Greenbriel (Jul 27, 2022)

captaincaed said:


> It's a real "call of the void" moment isn't it?


Unfortunately, in this analogy, I jumped.


----------



## Greenbriel (Jul 27, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I realized that some of them are hard to figure out, so here goes left to right starting from the top
> 
> ...


We have a winner.


----------



## Rotivator (Jul 27, 2022)

I have 60 knives bought new, 35 refurb vintage knives, some completed others waiting their turn.


----------



## Bico Doce (Jul 27, 2022)

Rotivator said:


> 60 knives bought new


I didn’t know CutCo made a 60 piece set 

Just kidding, please give us some details on these 60!


----------



## drrayeye (Jul 27, 2022)

My #1 new grabber in my kitchen is my Kai Shun Fuji 8 1/2" Chef Knife:


----------



## Rotivator (Jul 27, 2022)

Bico Doce said:


> I didn’t know CutCo made a 60 piece set
> 
> Just kidding, please give us some details on these 60!


Lol, well I do have a Cutco, not included in this list that my wife bought me while we were dating...

Here are a few of each type I have 

Güde Bread saw 320mm
Sujis: M. Hinoura, Suisin, Carvalho Cutlery 
Bunkas: Shibata, Kurosaki, Miyazaki, Yoshikane, Yosimitu
Santoku: Takamura, Anryu, Pie, Hinokuni 
Nakiris: Watanabe, Sebsteeleworks, Tsunehisa 
Kiritsuke: Takeda, Tsunehisa, Munieshi 
Gyuto: Anryu, Fujiwara, Y Tanaka, Ashi, Northside, Lönsted, Steeleworks, Mazaki, Watanabe, Munetoshi, Windmuehlenmesser, Masashi
Petty: Yosimitu, Yoshikane 
Misc: Magura Bocho Sebsteeleworks, Gaucha Knife Carvalho, Skinner Arno Bernard, Higo Ohta, Old Buckels knife 
Windmuehlenmesser, Hankotsu Misono, Honesuki Moritaka, Dick 1905 Ajax Cleaver


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 27, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> Unfortunately, in this analogy, I jumped.


Yeah....me to.... Oops


----------



## Greenbriel (Jul 27, 2022)

drrayeye said:


> My #1 new grabber in my kitchen is my Kai Shun Fuji 8 1/2" Chef Knife:


Surely you mean 216mm?


----------



## parbaked (Jul 29, 2022)

25…


----------



## RevJoe (Jul 29, 2022)

If I count the Shihan 210 gyuto I have on order I'll have 10. And still no deba or honesuki. Probably will never try a deba but at some point I see myself getting a honesuki. I breakdown chicken more then I do others.


----------



## Greenbriel (Jul 31, 2022)

RevJoe said:


> If I count the Shihan 210 gyuto I have on order I'll have 10. And still no deba or honesuki. Probably will never try a deba but at some point I see myself getting a honesuki. I breakdown chicken more then I do others.


I had a cheap (like $75ish) honesuki that worked fine but I recently picked up a Takeda on BTS and it's utterly awesome. I'm with you on the deba, I don't buy whole fish often enough for a dedicated blade.


----------



## MowgFace (Jul 31, 2022)

I went the usual KKFer way.

Made a list and checked things off in order. 

240 Gyuto
210 Gyuto
150 petty
240 Gyuto
240 Gyuto
240 Gyuto
240 Gyuto
240 Gyuto
240 Gyuto
240 Gyuto
Suji
240 Gyuto
240 Gyuto
240 Gyuto
Butcher
Deba
240 Gyuto
240 Gyuto
210 Gyuto
180 Gyuto
240 Gyuto
240 Gyuto
240 Gyuto
210 Gyuto
Honesuki


----------



## hien (Aug 1, 2022)

Maybe 30+
2 bags full in rotation use and some never made to the knife bag to work


----------



## McMan (Aug 1, 2022)

MowgFace said:


> I went the usual KKFer way.
> 
> Made a list and checked things off in order.
> 
> ...


One petty?!


----------



## blokey (Aug 1, 2022)

MowgFace said:


> I went the usual KKFer way.
> 
> Made a list and checked things off in order.
> 
> ...


Seems bit short of 240mm gyuto, maybe another one?


----------



## MowgFace (Aug 2, 2022)

Haha that is the rotation for your first 25 knives. 

Just copy and paste as many times as you need.


----------



## MowgFace (Aug 2, 2022)

McMan said:


> One petty?!



You always get one petty as part of the plan. 

The other petties just show up somehow.


----------



## SirCutAlot (Aug 2, 2022)

McMan said:


> One petty?!


The knives in regular use don` count. 

SirCutAlot


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Aug 9, 2022)

～30


----------



## NotAddictedYet (Aug 9, 2022)

MowgFace said:


> I went the usual KKFer way.
> 
> Made a list and checked things off in order.
> 
> ...


need to get back to buying 240 Gyuto.


----------



## MowgFace (Aug 9, 2022)

NotAddictedYet said:


> need to get back to buying 240 Gyuto.



Don’t we all…


----------

